# Breeding Betta Mahachaiensis



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

I have a trio of Betta mahachaiensis in a heavily planted blackwater ~26 gallon. On 4/21, spawning was observed. The male and the female who bred are still pretty young and still growing but she seemed to release a good number of eggs & he has been diligently defending his nest and maintaining it 
For now, I am going to leave the fry in the main tank and hope that they can find microorganisms to keep them going. I may set up a breeding tank in the future but at least for now, they’ll stay in here.

Its a bit hard to see but here is the tank. 








The male:
































And the female:









I hope to have some exciting updates soon!


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

I was gone yesterday and came back today to him guarding a new bubble nest and spawning with one of the females. I did also see some fry from the last time but I have no clue how many hatched, only time will tell!

Here are some photos from today’s spawning


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

There are some fry! They’re from Thursday’s breeding. I’m really hoping that my tank is sufficiently bioactive and seeded with microfauna that they can find some food that fits in their tiny mouths. I’ve added some paramecium, scuds, and daphnia (the latter 2 are for the adults and when they get bigger).

For size reference, the white dot on the tank sealant is a daphnia.


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Finally got a decent look at the bubble nest from 3 days ago and I think I will have a lot of babies on my hands. Heh. Oh boy!

Here is a photo of their tails dangling from the bubble nest. It’s been so cute watching him tend to the nest, scoop up any fry that fall, and return them to the nest.








It’s been so cute watching him tend to the nest, scoop up any fry that fall, and return them to the nest. Their older siblings seem to be doing well too; they’re getting bigger and hanging out all over the tank. They have round bellies so they’re finding their food, thankfully. They’re still a bit small for BBS but they’re getting there!


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

The fry have been growing well, though it is a bit hard to monitor their progress in this tank. I might scoop some out and raise them in a 5 or 10 gallon so I can keep a closer eye on them. 

Anyways, onto the exciting stuff. At least 2 of the fry are getting really big! They actually look like real bettas and the earliest they could have hatched would be 4/25 so they’re only 2 weeks old… I’m extremely impressed  I don’t have any experience in breeding species from the splendens complex until now so I don’t know if it is actually impressive growth (anyone with experience, does it seem like they’re growing well? 😅) but I was stunned when I saw them.

Here‘s one of them:


























Please let me know if it seems like they’re doing as well as I think they are!


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

I have fry of allllll stages in this tank, some of them are getting so big and even have blue cheeks already! :O I’m thinking I may need to separate the male from the females just so I don’t become overwhelmed with fry… hm.

The baby brine shrimp seem to be really helping them grow, though I’m trying to space out feedings to reduce the chance of swim bladder issues developing.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

They are looking perfectly fine🥰!
How sweet and beautiful.

Baby Brine Shrimp is indeed an excellent food source and shouldn‘t cause issues with your feeding regime. Adults will snack on the BBS as well.
You could also alternate with vinegar eels (they make use of the whole water column - good thing) or even fry starter (not essential).


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

I think I’ll get some vinegar eels, it’s always good to have more live foods as an option!

Here’s a photo of one of the oldest fry, showing some shiny cheeks!








And one of the younger fry, hunting for BBS in the floating plants. 








And a photo of dad’s pretty colors! (Hoping to get some good photos of the moms soon, they’re a bit more skittish).


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

It’s been 2 weeks since my last update so time for another one! The babies are growing _so_ much, these ones pictured should be just under 2 months. Not quite at a point where I can sex them yet but I have a decent idea of which ones are male and female.
















At this point, the larger babies are coloring up and down, they tend to display the nice dark brown when they’re feeding or swimming around in the leaf litter. It isn’t a requirement for these guys but they definitely seem more comfortable with botanicals added.

Currently I’m feeding them frozen daphnia and frozen blood worms, both seem well received. They do also seem open to pellets, just not as eager.

I am going to remove the male from the tank soon (working on his future tank), there are a lot of fry and as much as I enjoy watching the interactions between him and the girls, I really need to stop the baby supply. That reminds me… anyone in the United States possibly want to keep some mahachaiensis? I have so many babies that are growing up before my very eyes 😅

And lastly, some more photos for fun!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

They're so beautiful 🥰! The babies are growing super fast!!


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Thank you! I’m hoping that means I’m doing something right ! 😅


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

NoodleTheMysteryBetta said:


> Thank you! I’m hoping that means I’m doing something right ! 😅


It deffinitely does


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Here’s what I presume to be a young male. It’s been so fun watching them grow up and I’m not looking forward to rehoming them, I’ve grown very attached 😔


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

He is super sweet🥰!
I‘m sure you can keep a bunch of females, so you don‘t have to say good bye to all the youngsters?!


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

This fry is weird, half of it’s body is coloring up but not the other half. What.


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Many of the mahachais are growing up! 7 found homes already. I have a divided 20 long for them all set up to split up some of the juveniles. I purchased the tank already divided from another aquarist & I think I’ll make another one similar to this. Each section has a heater and sponge filter & measures ~4 gallons. I wanted 5 gallons per section but this seems great as is. 

Man I love these fish a little too much, at least it makes overtime at work all the more worth it, lol.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow, that looks great!! How's the half colored fry doing?


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

He’s good! He mostly colors up all the way (just half colored up when somewhat stressed) and is very feisty ☺


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Well, there are small gaps at the front that the fry can escape through if they really try. Thankfully the 2 males that got to each other were just aggressively wiggling at each other (they aren’t very aggressive yet) and we’re separated without issue. I have them separated out for my own convenience really so it isn’t a big issue & should resolve as they get bigger. That being said, it has been helpful for me to see their personalities and which ones would make a good pair.

I have 2 that seem very interested in each other, I think they can sense each other through the gaps. The male was wiggling and the female has breeding stripes so those will go off together. I can’t believe they’re already at breeding age! They’ve grown up so quickly, at least to me. Obligatory photo spam below.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Not much of a splendens fan, but your photos are changing my mind! Lol


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Hehe, I know right? I love the contrast of the dark brown and the teal, it’s so beautiful. These guys are a lot of fun too.


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

They seem to be big fans of the divided tank, they’re looking so good.


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Well. One of the juveniles (male) has a weird facial deformity. So far, it doesn’t appear to have any impact on his quality of life but he is weird for sure. I’m naming him “Beluga” because it looks like he has their sensory melon.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

NoodleTheMysteryBetta said:


> Well. One of the juveniles (male) has a weird facial deformity. So far, it doesn’t appear to have any impact on his quality of life but he is weird for sure. I’m naming him “Beluga” because it looks like he has their sensory melon.
> View attachment 1045136
> 
> View attachment 1045134
> ...


He's precious!! Love his name too, definitely fitting


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

WOW, stunning is not enough to describe those fish. Really beautiful. And Beluga is so cute!!! Absolutely love his name.


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Just wanted to give a little update- Beluga found a loving home and is doing well & many of the other juveniles are growing up beautifully. I have some of the younger ones in this 20L to grow up. 








And here are some of the juveniles/young adults.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

So nice, seeing them again that "mature"!
They just look breathtaking🥰.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Honestly, im beggining to g3t upsessed with dis thread lol


----------

